# Dining Car History...Northern Pacific Fruit Cake



## Tumbleweed (Oct 4, 2011)

Anybody remember this from the old days? This was a very popular gift available from the NP each Christmas season......

*Northern Pacific Dark Fruit Cake* e 

 *Yield: 4 loaves*



*Ingredients: * 2 lb raisins (5 1/2 c.)

2 lb currants (6 1/2 c.)

1 lb mixed candied fruits (2 c.) diced

1 lb candied whole cherries (2 1/2 c.)

1 lb candied pineapple (2 c.) diced

2 1/4 cup granulated sugar

2 cup butter (4 sticks)

1/2 tsp salt

1 tsp ground cinnamon

1 tsp ground mace

1 tsp ground nutmeg

1 tsp ground cardamom

12 eggs

1 tbl lemon extract

1 tbl vanilla

1 tbl sherry or port wine

5 cup all-purpose flour

1 cup walnuts halves or pieces

1 cup pecan halves

1 cup whole almonds* blanched 

*Method:*The day before baking, mix raisins, currants, mixed fruits, cherries and pineapple. (This helps to blend flavors.) Keep in a cool place.

 

 

 

Preheat oven to 300 degrees. Grease four 9-by-5-inch bread pans; line bottoms and sides with strips of parchment paper (or strips of brown paper bag), grease paper.

 

 

 

Lightly mix sugar, butter and salt. Add cinnamon, mace, nutmeg and cardamom. Slowly add eggs, stirring to blend; add lemon extract, vanilla and wine. Then add flour, mixing lightly. Add fruits, walnuts, pecans and almonds; combine well.

 

 

 

Pour into prepared pans, filling them three-quarters full. Bake approximately 1 hour and 45 minutes. Since oven temperatures vary, watch closely and do not overbake. Cakes should pull away from sides of pans when done. Cool thoroughly; remove from pans.

 

 

 

Note: To blanch almonds, cover them with boiling water, then drain. The skins should slip right off.

 

 

 

Makes 4 loaves or about 10 pounds

 

 

 

It may not be a well-known fact, but fruitcake was a specialty in the dining car on the Northern Pacific railroad until dining service was discontinued in 1970.


----------

